# FREE read of Stephen King short story "Premium Harmony"



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Stephen King can write some weird fiction and even dark comedy. This short story that was published at the New Yorker Magazine is a quick read. Reading at least one Stephen King story for Halloween is a must.

http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2009/11/09/premium-harmony/

_edited to direct link to the _New Yorker_ article -- Ann_


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

This will also be in the new book "The Bazaar of Bad Dreams" out November 3rd. A collection of short stories.


----------

